# SEO / Online Marketing Job



## ginogeorgep (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello,

I recently migrated to Australia with 457 work visa. I have 5 years of experience in SEO/ Online marketing. Currently I am looking for a n opening in this area. If anyone can help me out how to find a right job for me would be very much appreciated.

I am open to any location and any salary package.

Thanks,


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Gino,

We work with a number of companies within this industry. If you'd like to send us your CV we'd be happy to forward this to prospective employers and see if there's anything available for you: Job Seekers | QuickVisas

Please can you also let me know if you still hold the 457 and what occupation is listed on it.

All the best,


----------



## ginogeorgep (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Adam,

Many thanks for your reply. I have sent you the CV through the website you have referred.

Still I am in 457 work visa. There is no occupation listed on it, I think it is because of a spouse visa.

I would really appreciate your help on this.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Gino, I've received it and will forward it on today. If they are interested the companies will likely get in touch with you directly.

All the best,


----------



## alllena679 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Hey*

Hello ginogeorgep you must search on indeed.com for many jobs in your location.I think its very helpful for you.


----------



## Buffalo Sports (Dec 3, 2013)

ya indeed site is the best job search to look in for.


----------

